# Gas range - oven isn't working but burners do work



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

most likely the oven ignitor is bad, you'll have to take the ignitor out and replace it


----------



## infoaddict (Jun 28, 2010)

hardwareman said:


> most likely the oven ignitor is bad, you'll have to take the ignitor out and replace it


How do I do that? 
Is it an electrical thing?


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

greendot said:


> How do I do that?
> Is it an electrical thing?


Yes, it is. Is the unit plugged in? If so, you may need to replace the part.
Check first to be assured the connection is tight.

DM


----------



## YerDugliness (Jun 2, 2008)

greendot said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I bought this old GE oven and I didn't check if the oven works.... The burners work fine but the oven doesn't light up.
> Any idea how I can fix it?


I can't tell from the photo (other than to think it is a self-cleaning oven b/c of the lever at the top of the oven door), but it might be something simple like the thermocouple on the oven.

If your stove has pilot lights, see if you can light the pilot for the oven. If the thermocouple is bad, the pilot light flame will go out once you remove the match/lighter from the pilot light area.

If it has piezoelectric spark pilots, well, the others are undoubtedly correct.

[OT---great to see ya, again, DangerMouse....I have been on the site off and on for about 6 months and hadn't seen you posting again, thought you might have moved on!].

Cheers!

Dugly


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Hey Duggy! You should know better.... they keep me chained quite securely here. :laughing:


DM


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

greendot said:


> How do I do that?
> Is it an electrical thing?


Well I doubt you have pilot lights, so it's electronic ignition....does it "click" when you turn on a burner?

There is a a device beneath the bottom panel of the oven which basically does the same thing. It's a "glow plug" of sorts which ignites the fuel. You can find the parts online if you get the stove model number.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Gas ranges with glow ignitors have 2 of them, 1 in the bottom of the oven for the "bake" setting and 1 in the top of the oven for the "broil" setting. Try the broil setting, if that works replace the bottom ignitor. If neither bake or broil works, I doubt that both ignitors have gone bad.

BTW, those glow ignitors are shock sensitive and can be damaged while moving.


----------



## lloyd86 (Mar 28, 2012)

I think the best thing for you to do is call the customer service of GE. Let them do their job and fix it. As RJnile said the glow ignitors are shock sensitive. if you break it your warranty will be void.

I have experience the same problem and did as I have mentioned here. They have a good service and they fix it fast!


----------

